# هل تريد معلومات عن معالجة المياه واسباب العسر ؟



## bedo80 (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
كتير منا يريد معلومات عن المياه وكيفية المعالجة واسباب عسر المياه وبعد بحت وجدت هذا الموقع المبسط وباللغة العربية اتمنى ان يعطى خلفية طيبة لاى باحث​ 
الموقع : 
*www.uae.gov.ae/uaeagricent/wateranddam/chemicwater.stm*​


----------



## Darsho2005 (21 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى لقد كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع فهل من مزيد؟


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى لقد كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع فهل من مزيد؟


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا" على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة ..........


----------



## علي العزاوي (24 يوليو 2009)

بوركت ياورد الورود وحفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## ابو درش (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ولكن يكون الموضوع اوسعمن كدة وعلى العموم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## س م ك (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sniper1975 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررر......جهد رائع


----------



## chemical (9 يناير 2010)

يسلمو على هذا الموضوع


----------



## بانايوتي (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل بالسؤال عن كيفية تصنيع الشحوم السيليكونية
أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيمياء الماء (10 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 يناير 2010)

ممنون وتسلم يا غالي


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (29 يناير 2010)

سوال عن ازاله المعادن من المياه الصناعيه المتخلفه ضروري وبسرعه


----------



## صالح السكر (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور والموضوع قيم جدا


----------



## نجم ناجي (11 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير على هذة المعلومات القيمة
وجزاك الله الخير والعافية.


----------



## كيمو2000 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

No web site is configured at this address
دي الرسالة اللي بتظهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!ب


----------



## أويو المصري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو وضع الرابط الصحيح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

